# Please help new baby tegu dying?



## Gray (Sep 11, 2017)

Ive had him for about 2 weeks now he's 2 months old and hes been doing fine eating well other then it being Hard for me to get him to eat anything that isnt live after his first bath today I gave him a raw egg since he didn't seem to like the hard boiled eggs other then that he's been usually eating horn worms and super worms after 2 or 3 hours after he had breakfast I found him like this breathing very fast and arms and legs shaking


----------



## Gray (Sep 11, 2017)

He's in a 6x3x3 on cypress mulch wth 2mvbs for his hot spot


----------



## Gray (Sep 11, 2017)

Humidy 60-90 hot side 100 cool side 78


----------



## Zyn (Sep 12, 2017)

Are you dusting with calcium no D3 and reptile vit no D3. When was the last time he pooped and I'd
Get his basking spot to 115 minimum get a temp gun


----------



## Gray (Sep 12, 2017)

I use calcium no d3 and cod oil. Havnt used rep vit. Yet and his hot spot is 120 checked on him today and after coming out of his burrow he's moved to the same spot and hasn't moved yet though he is no longer shaking and his breathing seems more normal now I looked around his tank think it's been about 2 days since a bm


----------



## Zyn (Sep 12, 2017)

He looks healthy if he's got the shakes just sounds like a simple phosphorous deficiency. Try some large crickets and get the repti vit right away and make sure he's getting proper UVB lighting.

As a reference here is an old post by Varnyard 

http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/twitching-tremors-mbd-uv-and-d3.7233/


----------



## dpjm (Sep 12, 2017)

> 2mvbs for his hot spot



Are these mvbs UV lamps?


----------



## Gray (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes a mercury vapor 160w and a solar glo 125w is that enough for uvb? Ok I'll get some reptil vit today after work


----------



## dpjm (Sep 13, 2017)

> Yes a mercury vapor 160w and a solar glo 125w is that enough for uvb



If these are both UV lamps and you have them pointed into the same area so that the light from them is overlapping, then it is very likely *way too much uvb*. If you are using two UV lamps in a single basking zone, then make sure they are spaced apart quite a bit or the area of overlap will be too uv-intense.


----------



## Gray (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow I had no idea too much uvb was a thing. Unfortunately they are both in a dual deep dome I can shut the weaker one off until i can get another non uvb bulb but the temps might be off it being a 6x3 I live in a beach resort so pet stores are a little out of the question unless I drive for hours do you think I should keep them running until the other comes in the mail or turn in off?


----------



## Gray (Sep 13, 2017)

Btw he seems to be back to his old curious exploring self now but I will deff ad repti vit in to his next meal


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 14, 2017)

You could use a flood light for the other bulb. Make sure it's not a spotlight as they make a very small area of heat that is too hot. You can get them from home depot.


----------



## dpjm (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah, don't buy heat lights from a pet store. Halogen flood lights from a hardware store are cheaper and better. Too much UV is definitely a thing, think sunburns.


----------



## Gray (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll pick one up today. Thanks for the advice guys


----------

